# Rare Bottle Need Help



## Pam (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a bottle for the Local Mission Spring Gala event. We need help with a ball park price?  1878-1978 100 years of Past presidents of American Flint Glass AFL-Cio Bottle, names on bottle , bottom of bottle says Local 71 Congratulations from Brockway Glass Limited Edition. the front has 1978 names picture of Building maybe Union local 71?  Int'l President George Parker 100 years --other side of bottle says 1878 more names American Flint Glass organized july 1878 and the AFL Cio Emblem shaking hands, 100 years. Bottle is Agua Color Satin finish solid color, see thru if held to light, approx 7 1/2" tall.  One was o Worthpoint but I'm not a member and not going to pay to be one.  no others come up anywhere.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2018)

Pictures would be a great help, Pam, but in all honesty, I don't see it bringing a whole lot.  Interest in a bottle like that would draw minimal interest, mostly local, and even then, two collectors who just had to have the bottle, would have to get in a bidding war to drive the price up.  Of course, with all that said and it being for a charity(?), you never know!  Best of luck!


----------

